# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  صور مكياج جديده...

## فرح

صور مكياج جديده... 




د














ط































































*منقوووووووووول* 
*انشاء الله يعجبكم*

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

يسلمووو على الالوان الحلوه 

والاحلى طرحكِ الراقي

سلمت اناملكِ الرقيقه

ودمتِ بود

تحياتي العطره

نجمة بلا قمر

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووو على الالوان الحلوه 
> 
> والاحلى طرحكِ الراقي
> 
> سلمت اناملكِ الرقيقه
> 
> ودمتِ بود
> 
> تحياتي العطره
> ...



*مشكوووووره غـــــــــااااليتي* 
*   نجمه بلا قمر* 
*الاحلى تواجدك في موضووووعي* 
*    اخــــــــتك  فـــــــــــــررررح*

----------


## طفوف

مشكوره حبيبتي فرح

على المكياجات الحلوه

----------


## فرح

> مشكوره حبيبتي فرح
> 
> على المكياجات الحلوه



*تسلمي يالغلا* 
*الحلو تواجدك في صفحتي* 
*  لا عدمنا حظوووورك* 
*       فـــــــــرح*

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي خيتو عالمكياج الحلو !

ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## فرح

> تسلمي خيتو عالمكياج الحلو !
> 
> ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
> 
> 
> بانتظار الجديد
> 
> 
> صمتـ الجروح .......



*مشكووووره خيووووه* 
*          صمت الجروح* 
*اسعدني تواجدك الغااااالي* 
*      يعطيك العااااافيه*

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلمين علي النقل 

مكياج يجنن

----------


## فرح

> تسلمين علي النقل 
> 
> مكياج يجنن



 *   يسلم لي قلبك حبيبتي* 
*                  رهــــــف* 
*          يعطيك الله الف عااااااافيه* 
*                       موفقه*

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

مرة حلوين
تسلمي
تحياتي... حنونة صغيرة

----------


## فرح

> مرة حلوين
> تسلمي
> تحياتي... حنونة صغيرة



*مشكووووره خيتووووو*
*           حنونه صغيره* 
*ع تواجدك الغااااااااالي* 
*      يعطيك ربي الف الف عاااااااافيه*

----------


## ابو باسم

*اللة يحفضش هذا الماكياج واللة بلاش*

----------


## نادي زمزم

مشكورة على هذه الصور الرائعة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع المكياج الحلو*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

والله حلوين واجد اشخص يحتر ايش ايناسبة من هذا كله 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## فرح

*مشكوووورين اخواني /خواتي الحلوين* 
*ابوباسم/نادي زمزم/الضحه البريئه/اريام الدلوعه*
*سعدت بتواجدكم الغاااالي* 
*لاحرمنا الله من طلتكم الراااائعه* 
*يعطيكم العااافيه* 
*اختكم فـــــــروووحه*

----------


## بيسان

ووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!وووو

رووووووووووووعه

تسلمي يالغلا على المكيااااااااااااااج الروعه

الله يعطيك الف الف عاااااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الله الله على الذوق الرفيع 
شكرا فروحة على الاختيار الحلو

----------


## فرح

> ووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!وووو
> 
> رووووووووووووعه 
> تسلمي يالغلا على المكيااااااااااااااج الروعه 
> الله يعطيك الف الف عاااااااااافيه 
> 
> وبالتوفيق



*مشكوووره حبيبتي بيسووو*
*الروعه في تواجدك الداااائم* 
*لا عدمناااااك* 
* يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عااااااافيه*
*             دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## فرح

> الله الله على الذوق الرفيع 
> شكرا فروحة على الاختيار الحلو



*تسلمي يالغلا* 
*    مــــــلوووووكه* 
*هذا من ذوووووقك العاااالي حبيبتي* 
*   يعطيك ربي الف الف الف عااااااااافيه* 
*                 فـــــــروووحه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياااااعيني على المكياج الحلو 
مررة مرررة يجنن 
يسلمو خيتو فرح

----------


## باجيو

يعطيك الف عافيه على هالصور الحلوووووه

----------


## فرح

> ياااااعيني على المكياج الحلو 
> مررة مرررة يجنن 
> يسلمو خيتو فرح



*مشكووووره خيووووووه*
*      بشووووره*
*الاحلى تواجدك* 
*يعطيك العاااافيه* 
*    موفقه*

----------


## فرح

> يعطيك الف عافيه على هالصور الحلوووووه



*يسلموووالله يعاااافيك* 
*اعسعدني تواجدك في صفحتي* 
* يعطيك ربيالف عاااااااااافيه* 
*      موفقين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بصراحة عورني قلبي لمني شفته
تسلميـــــــــــــــــــن عزيزتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*فروحه يالغلا* 

*تشكري على هيك مكياجات جناااااااااااااان* 


*عجبوني اكثر شيء هذول* 


*يلا فروح تخاويني على المشغل نروح نصبغ وجهنا* 

*احم قصدي نرسم اووه قصدي نكشخ* 


**


**



*يسلمووو فروحه على الصور الحلوه* 

*هذا حلاتك تجيبي صور مكياج وحركات احسن الك من النحاسه والعناد* 

*<<تحدها على الشر* 



*يعطيك العافيه حبوبه*

----------


## عشقي علي

يسلمو خيتو "فرح "

الماكياج رووووووووعة
تحيــــا تـــي

----------


## فرح

> بصراحة عورني قلبي لمني شفته
> تسلميـــــــــــــــــــن عزيزتي



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك يالغلا 
اللؤلؤالمكنون
ع تونيرك صفحتي يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم هالطله المشرقه 
سلامة قلبك ..
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> *فروحه يالغلا*  
> *تشكري على هيك مكياجات جناااااااااااااان*  
> 
> *عجبوني اكثر شيء هذول*  
> 
> *يلا فروح تخاويني على المشغل نروح نصبغ وجهنا*  
> *احم قصدي نرسم اووه قصدي نكشخ* 
> *يللا ولايهمك نرووح ما عندنا شيءعااادي*
> *بس حددي الوقت ههههههههههههه* 
> ...



مشكوووره حبيبتي ام عــــبااادي
بجد اسعدني تواااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه
دووووم هالطله الذهبيه 
وحشتيني اكتير ياااقلبي 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو خيتو "فرح "
> 
> الماكياج رووووووووعة
> 
> تحيــــا تـــي



يسلم عمرك خيتوو عشقي علي 
الرووعه في حظووورك الطيب دوووم هالطله 
يعطيك العااافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يسلموا فروووووحة كلج ذوووووق ..شو هالاختيار الرائع ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*تسلم الايادي فروحه روعه*

----------


## همسات وله

حلوووووو مره والالوان عجايب 
يسلمو حبيبتي ام حمزاوي
ومانعدم هالطله الحلوه 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
تحيااااتي وتمنياااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسااااات وله

----------


## فرح

> يسلموا فروووووحة كلج ذوووووق ..شو هالاختيار الرائع ..



يسلم عمرك عزيزتي شــــــذى الزهراء
ذووقك الاحلى يالغلا
يعطيك العاافيه نورتي صفحتي 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> *تسلم الايادي فروحه روعه*



يسلم قلبك وقلب غااليك ام الحلوين
الروووعه هو تواااجدك الغاالي 
لاحرمنا هالطله 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> حلوووووو مره والالوان عجايب 
> يسلمو حبيبتي ام حمزاوي
> ومانعدم هالطله الحلوه 
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> تحيااااتي وتمنياااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
> اختك همسااااات وله



يسلم عمرك يالغلا ام ايـــــات
 الاحلى تواااجدك الغاالي 
يعطيك العاافيه دووووم هالطله المتألقه
دمت بخير

----------


## حنين الجروح

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااو
مكياج كلمة روعة قليلة على الصور وربي
مشكووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي على الصور
يعطيش ربي الف عافيه غناتي ولا حرمينا من هيك صورر عاد اني امووت في شي اسمه مكيااااااج
تحياااااااااااااااااتي
حنوووووووووووووووون

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو



يسلم عمرك الفتى الحزين
ويعطيك العاافيه ع حظووورك الطيب

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**



*روووووووووعه*


*عذااااب*


*عادد قريب حفلة بنت عمي*


*قاعد عليه لين ازبطه*




*يسلمووو يالغلا*



*الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك*


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## فرح

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااو
> مكياج كلمة روعة قليلة على الصور وربي
> مشكووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي على الصور
> يعطيش ربي الف عافيه غناتي ولا حرمينا من هيك صورر عاد اني امووت في شي اسمه مكيااااااج
> تحياااااااااااااااااتي
> حنوووووووووووووووون



تسلمي حبيبتي حنين
ع الطله المشرقه بجد الرووعه في 
توااااجدك الغاالي منوووره صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *روووووووووعه* 
> 
> *عذااااب* 
> 
> *عادد قريب حفلة بنت عمي* 
> ...



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ســـــــحوووره
الرووعه في حظووورك الغااالي 
يعطيك العاااافيه دوووم ها لطله المتألقه
زواااج مبارك انشاء الله 
دمت بخير

----------


## روح البراءة

واوووووووووووووووووووووووو 

*روعه*

*تسلمين حبيبتي على هالذوق*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## فرح

> واوووووووووووووووووووووووو 
> 
> *روعه*
> 
> *تسلمين حبيبتي على هالذوق*
> 
> *بالتوفيق*



يسلم عمرك يالغلاروح البراءه
الرووعه في تواااجدك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا تواااصلك الرااائع
دمت بخير

----------


## Lost N Life

يسلمووووووووووو

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي 

وكلج ذووووق

----------


## فرح

> يسلمووووووووووو
> 
> يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي 
> 
> وكلج ذووووق



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي Lost N Life
ع حظووورك الطيب 
هذا من طيبك وطيب اصلك يالغلا
يعطيك العاافيه 
مت بخير

----------


## zoz

عجبتني الثانية والثالثة

يسلمو

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_مشكوره خيتو عالمكياج الرائع_ 
_الله يعطيش العافيه_
_تحياتي_

----------


## فرح

> عجبتني الثانية والثالثة
> 
> يسلمو



يسلم عمرك zoz
يعطيك العااافيه دوووم هالطله 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> _مشكوره خيتو عالمكياج الرائع_ 
> _الله يعطيش العافيه_
> _تحياتي_



العفوو حبيبتي زهــــــوووره
الروووعه في تواااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم هالطله المشرقه
دمت بخير

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

حلووووووووووووووووين
                                                                                     تسلمي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> حلووووووووووووووووين
> تسلمي



يسلم قلبك خيوووlsh.2030
ويعطيك العااافيهولاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار جديدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكووور اخووي شبكه
يعطيك العااافيه لاحرمنا تواااجدك الغاالي 
دمت بخير

----------

